# Patina - What does it mean to you?



## Jay81 (May 26, 2018)

So I've noticed the term "patina" has a slightly different meaning to some people than it does to others.
I know what it means to me, in my opinion, but thought it might make for an interesting discussion.
There are those who like their bikes completely untouched, other than servicing bearings, hubs etc.
There are those who like to wipe down the bike with some type of oil.
Then there are those who take apart every nut and bolt and thoroughly clean and detail everything.
Some consider rust, dirt and grime that has accumulated over the years as part of the patina and feel that it takes away from the bike if you clean it up. 
As for me, I consider the scratches, dings, wear & tear etc, as patina but I don't really view the rust, dirt and grime as part of the patina.
Generally I like to clean up my bikes, remove as much rust, dirt and grime as I can. I enjoy seeing how much of the original paint I can bring back to life. 
I do currently have two that I'm leaving alone as I feel it would be a waste of time and wouldn't make much of a difference.
I don't think there is any right or wrong answer as far as patina goes. Just figured it would be interesting to see other member's opinions on the subject.

Just for clarification, I'd like to focus on original paint bikes for the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 26, 2018)

I get the patina in my hands now and then and it's pretty tough.


----------



## John G04 (May 26, 2018)

For me if i can see the chrome will clean up to where it will be pretty shinny and nice looking i’ll clean it, but if it has rust to where there isn’t much chrome left i just lightly clean it and leave the rest of the rust there. I usually always wax the paint though. Heres my panther that i lightly cleaned and waxed.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 26, 2018)

patina for the most part is a natural state, if you paint clear on it, you have something else. if you clean it, you still have patina.

I think these old original paint bikes should be taken apart and everything cleaned, lubed, adjusted.... greasy parts are not for me.

if you are going to touch the paint you have to know what you are doing. I did this fender with steel wool and WD 40, then a polish with McGuires. if I had a complete bike like this, this is what I would do....
EDIT: I have to mention I covered all the original striping with FAT blue "pinstriping tape".. not sure if that is what it is called. blue and stretchy for laying out paint and then tossing in the trash.


----------



## dfa242 (May 26, 2018)

Merriam Webster has an interesting array of definitions for the word -
For me, 1b is kinda' how I use the term.

_patina \pə-ˈtē-nəz, ˈpa-tə-nəz\ or patinae play \pə-ˈtē-ˌnē, -ˌnī, ˈpa-tə-\
1a: a usually green film formed naturally on copper and bronze by long exposure or artificially (as by acids) and often valued aesthetically for its color
1b : *a surface appearance of something grown beautiful especially with age or use *_

_*the beautiful patina of this antique table*_
_2: an appearance or aura that is derived from association, habit, or established character _

_the criminal has acquired a patina of respectability by his friendship with well-known businessmen_
_3: a superficial covering or exterior _

_The toast was spread with a patina of butter._


----------



## abe lugo (May 26, 2018)

True Patina is the age-old wear and tear and "pre-loved" condition most all our bikes are found in. Even house painted, the house paint can create a burn through effect where you get layers of history. Cobwebs, old stickers, crusty tires and peeling chrome.

Something that cannot be faked by the greatest of faux patina painters.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 26, 2018)

I buy Bikes extra crispy, patina, restored, whatever. More about the way it rides. If it’s comfortable etc. other than that, frankly my dear, I don’t give a darn!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 26, 2018)

But for the record, I prefer EXTRA CRISPY!


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2018)

In rust we trust !


----------



## GTV (May 26, 2018)

I do prefer exactly the same as you, Jay81. 

However, my [now sold] crusty 47 Deluxe Autocycle had the original barn filth on it, I did as little as needed to keep it working as intended. I loved it. I rode it everywhere. I miss it dearly!


----------



## Kato (May 26, 2018)

Great topic and yes it does seem like everyone has their own idea of what " patina " is and how far people go from where the bike was found condition-wise and when they consider it complete if they do anything to it. The first bike I'd ever done was a 52 Hornet completely covered in rust when I found it.
My son and I used naval jelly first like I'd seen my Grandpa do many times and then various grades of steel wool with WD-40 and then stopped when I thought it was at a spot it wasn't going to get much better.
Pretty much did the same on a Huffy Dial-your Ride......that bike ended up with Evans200 ( RIP ) who took it to another level clean but I'd still say it had patina.
On the Elgin project I'm working on now it was more just nasty dirty with some rust and scratches etc so we are just doing the WD-40 and steel wool clean up and will stay with that. On this one I decided if there was some nice paint, pins or graphics still on the bike I wanted to see it 

Once again Great topic........it's going on my " Watch Thread " list - hopefully will see some kool pics !!!


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2018)

To me, patina is what is left after the dirt, grease and grime is cleaned away from the original paint and chrome. If there is some rust after that then so be it. Any type of repaint does not count as patina. My thought.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 26, 2018)

*Thats a good question,,cause why would one want a bunch of dirt and grime in their hubs,bottom bracket,steer tube,or any other place that dirt and grime would wear things  out to the point where you replace what is oringinal to the bike,I have not tried those umm bath things that most do ,,but I must admit,,it brings the bike back to its age of today,,and thats ,,whats the word??  Oh yeah ,,patina Ya all have seen those that clear coat rust???Reckon reason they what to preserve that patina,to each their own .I have learned over many years that today I will leave it the way its is,just cleaned up and tidy,,no more Testors Cad Colored Paint for me on those fender supports!!!Patina ,,thats a good question
Ya All Have A Goodin,,Now Hear*


----------



## ZE52414 (May 26, 2018)

I like some patina. Basically a hose down after it was pulled out of the barn. Then wd40 and steel wool!


----------



## GTs58 (May 26, 2018)

Patina... Rode hard, put away wet, used up and then retired to the pasture.


----------



## Boris (May 26, 2018)

Patina: The point at which you should go no further cleaning one particular bike.


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2018)

Buy a nice original or buy an original with patina.Clean ,service the bike and leave it.Except in rare cases "restored" bikes loose a lot of value.I have a few that were "restored" but they look nice and I got them at a good price.One belonged to an old rival and friend.lol Ed Boros.RIP.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 27, 2018)

I’m at odds as whether to try and clean this Elgin deluxe curve bar, or just leave her as is.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 27, 2018)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 27, 2018)

80 YEARS PLUS PATINA!


----------



## dnc1 (May 27, 2018)

Patina to me means every bicycle I own.
I like bicycles to be used and display that history of said use proudly.
Restored bikes are lovely to look at, but in my experience rarely get used for their intended purpose, which makes me sad.
I like that I can still ride out on machines that are around 100 plus years old without a care in the world.
I clean them, grease and lubricate when/where necessary, repair if required and then ride, then possibly repair again.
Then ride some more!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 28, 2018)

I think that it all depends on the bike and its condition when received. Also how much og paint and chrome is left.and if the parts are original to the bike.i like em all as long as I can ride them.even the nice and shiny stuff.im lucky to ride with people that that own everything from kool hotrod kustoms to extremely rare 20k plus bikes and everything in between. good times either way.


----------



## mantaray (May 28, 2018)

My wife’s 3spd Breeze is loaded with rust but is probably the most fun, fast & well tuned cruisers we have. I have a few MantaRays but mainly ride BMX dirt jumps. If you’re in it for looks and money then patina & rust play a role but other than that I guess it’s personal preference & performance. Which is also how I feel the BMX game is.


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2018)

abe lugo said:


> ...Something that cannot be faked by the greatest of faux patina painters.




I got as close as possible. Fake-tina Western Flyer.


----------

